# Say in a Brummy accent,



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

Q: What's the difference between a Buffalo and a Bison? 
A: You can't wash your face in a Buffalo!


----------



## dazsilvertt (Apr 16, 2013)

thats an all roit joke mate


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Let me enlighten you in the correct dialect!

"Yow cor wash yer 'onds in a buffalo"


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Oi went fishin the other doy and I caught a whale! Of course I had to throw it back because it didn't have any spokes on it.


----------



## lenny penne (Jan 6, 2016)

Man goes into a Birmingham tailors shop "I want a kipper tie", assistant says "Try the café next door"


----------

